# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box  Avatorbox Ver 6.733

## gsm_bouali

*Avatorbox Ver 6.733 Treatment Update Added SPD6820/8810 Read/Write Flash Support*  *
World First SPD 6820/8810  READ / WRITE RＥＡＬ　ＳＯＬＵＴＩＯＮ* *Ｉ　ＷＥＬＣＯＭＥ　ＯＴＨＥＲ　ＴＥＡＭＳ　ＣＯＰＹ　ＭＹ　ＳＯＬＵＴＩＯＮ　ＶＥＲＹ　  ＦＡＳＴ*   *ＷＯＲＬＤ　ＦＩＲＳＴ　Avatorbox Ver 6.733 Treatment Update*   1.[SPRD] *SC6820* Android Read Flash - *Real Working Update - World First* 
2.[SPRD] *SC6820* Android Write Flash - *Real Working Update - World First*
3.[SPRD] *SC8810* Android Read Flash - *Real Working Update - World First*
4.[SPRD] *SC8810* Android Write  Flash - *Real Working Update - World First*
5.[SPRD] *SC6820* android Unlock Supported 
6.[SPRD] *SC8810* android Unlock Supported
7.[SPRD] *SC6820* Direct rebulid android imei in diag mode
8.[SPRD] *SC8810* Direct rebulid android imei in diag mode
9.[SPRD] *6600l* 32MB Flash supported 
10.[MTK]  MT6255 Read Flash/ Write Flash/ Unlock/ Format/Imei Repair Support
11[MTK]  added new functions to Ver5.1232 boot 
12.[MTK]  META mode improved
13.[Mstar]  rebulid imei in bin file
14.[ALL]  more new Flashs supported
15. Added Bug Fixes *NOTE TO ALL USERS : DO NOT TRY FORMAT OR RESET (THIS OPTION MAY BE CAUSE DAMAGE YOUR PHONE)*   * 
HOW TO USE:
Go 
SPD TAB > SELECT NAND> SELECT BOOT> THAN START WORK*   Download From here 
Offical Download Link: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
External Server link:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Thanks To Beta Testers*  Kolumb
Ernie78
AMN32
resident   Read Info  
Write Flash    *read Flash*

----------

